# RIP Wojciech Kilar



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I thought there should be some mention here...

Perhaps Kilar (1932-2013) wasn't the best composer around. Some of his compositions just aren't memorable. But his Tatra Cycle is great.  He was an excellent film music composer, too. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

RIP! His film music is quite fine!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Orawa is a fine piece by Kilar, it reminds me of Adams's Shaker Loops somehow.






Best regards, Dr


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Composer deaths are always sad  , whether I listened to them much or not.

RIP Mr. Kilar


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh no  May he rest in peace.

This is my favorite work by him:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

That's really sad. I like Kilar's music - he composed some really illustrative works. Among my favourites is 'Exodus' which is so reminiscent in style of Ravel's 'Bolero' i.e a massive crescendo, that he even has a few bars using the exact same Bolero rhythm. This has a lot more going on though and would be great to see live. Over-the-top, brash and real fun.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

One of his most popular film scores, and the one I remember most affectionately; for Coppola's "Dracula" (1992):


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Also, I just listened to his Piano Concerto No. 1, its very beautiful. It's like a mix of film music, ambiance music, and sacred minimalism


----------

